# Gentleman and I...Posedown



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright, bitch, you told me to post up so lets do it.

I know youre a pussy so I wont waste my time going first. You post up a REAL, CURRENT picture and I will do the same. its thats simple.

If you back down I will continue to rape you, as youre the one who brought up pics.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

btw, posedown sounds fucking gay LOL


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

he won't, he doesn't workout he's in a wheelchair. That's where all his anger comes from.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL. He could at least have a good upperbody, right? I didnt even want to go this route, but he made me.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 15, 2011)

I've got proof he works out HARD  View attachment 33467


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

yep, thats probably it.

wonder why the bitch hasnt responded yet?.....


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> LOL. He could at least have a good upperbody, right? I didnt even want to go this route, but he made me.



One of his arms is def jacked and his neck is thick as shit from sucking dicks...


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Lolololol


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

The only pics Gentialman will post is his wanna be fantasy internet finds!  
His real photo here


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

heres my most recent pic from either the end of last week or beginning of this one.

your turn


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

All drugs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

Where is eddie rebel faggot venom big boss pics?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> All drugs


 quoted for truth LOL


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Where is eddie rebel faggot venom big boss pics?


 He already fucking ran. Im really getting good at this lol


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

hows things in the MD pit? Villan still hiding behind the screen or what?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

Im not even gonna post there when he is around.....shit got ridiculous with all the edits and deletes last night.....the exact thing he cries about other boards doing

I WOULD FIND THE TREADS....BUT ID HAVE TO SEARCH THRU A PILE OF BORING VILLAN SHIT


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, you'd be wasting your time. I loved owning that pussy Villan. Cant believe he resorted to editing our posts. btw, PM Nohe for me and tell him to get his ass over here.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

You know you're wasting your time. This faggot will never post legit pics!


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

I know. the point was to put his ass on blast and out him. after this thread he left. mission accomplished, sir.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Im not even gonna post there when he is around.....shit got ridiculous with all the edits and deletes last night.....the exact thing he cries about other boards doing
> 
> I WOULD FIND THE TREADS....BUT ID HAVE TO SEARCH THRU A PILE OF BORING VILLAN SHIT



Yeah, villan edited everything that intimidated him last night


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

like a fuckin pussy


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

We don't edit, delete or ban here. Its crazy...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

why do yal let him do that shit?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> heres my most recent pic from either the end of last week or beginning of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You need to tan your face a bit, Big Ben!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't see any edits or deletes. What thread?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

lol curt

and heavy, evey fucking thread homie. but it's ok, MD's full of cunts anyhow.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I didn't see any edits or deletes. What thread?


 he edited nearly every single post in the thread he made about reading ben a nedtime story....read it its obvious


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

we fucking raped that bitch. him and that fat cunt, waterboy Dlew. fuck most of the MD leaders. bunch of fuckin pussies.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

newish here but def can see its a big beef between u 2

im down to see what hes workin with

bigben your lookin stacked man


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks dude. but trust us, we've come across this dude before, he's all words, no action


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> We don't edit, delete or ban here. Its crazy...



Can you ban Benj for wearing those fucking shoes in that pic? Shit!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG, I just read that thread. He must have refreshed every 5 seconds. Forum leaders only have a short time to edit without a tag.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> Can you ban Benj for wearing those fucking shoes in that pic? Shit!!!


 Bannings are gay.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2011)

he was hard at work


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> OMG, I just read that thread. He must have refreshed every 5 seconds. Forum leaders only have a short time to edit without a tag.





heavyiron said:


> Bannings are gay.



Saying OMG is definitely gay. You going to the comp in Denver tomorrow?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> Saying OMG is definitely gay. You going to the comp in Denver tomorrow?


 Naw, every venue here sucks. I swear they purposely try to find locations without air conditioning during the hotest days of the year. Plus BB'ing is very homoerotic...


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> Can you ban Benj for wearing those fucking shoes in that pic? Shit!!!



sorry, dog, real men don't feel the need to make a fashion statement at the gym


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> heres my most recent pic from either the end of last week or beginning of this one.
> 
> your turn


 
skinny ankles


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

and a small cock to boot


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> btw, posedown sounds fucking gay LOL


 
Your title, your thread, so yeah bascially you ARE GAY.

And if that's just as funny to you as it is to me, then good for you!

OK pics comparison YOU vs ME!

Looks like I win this little cyber-battle-showdown-whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

Gentleman have you ever tasted your own cum?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Gentleman have you ever tasted your own cum?


 
Sorry but I do not share your interest or fantasies.

I imagine you've eaten plenty of dogshit, since you're so full of it.

And now that your avatar is in here with my pic, I've just own you too.

Congrats! You and Ben can celebrate your respective defeats by fingering each other's poopholes.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

That fake pic you posted sucks shit!! Lol that dudes old and has saggy stretch marks on his gut. Ok arms bigbenj would fold that old hag up and put him under the incline bench to adjust the angle. You are truly a vagina.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

And you never answered my question.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> That fake pic you posted sucks shit!! Lol that dudes old and has saggy stretch marks on his gut. Ok arms bigbenj would fold that old hag up and put him under the incline bench to adjust the angle. You are truly a vagina.




You know what Lats, you're cool by me. I think you can't stand that cocksucker almost as much as me...fake pic posting faggot.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> You know what Lats, you're cool by me. I think you can't stand that cocksucker almost as much as me...fake pic posting faggot.



It all startedmonths ago when gentletwat/chill/999/shooter/hated and a couple other fucken queer names hes gone through from banning to banning. He basically offered me reps for cock pics, i have a great cock but i would never feed the fantasies of this fucken lump os sour cream and cheetos. Your alright by me aswell rjackd1!


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, at MD he's been owned as Eddie/Demon/Venom/Rebel/BigBoss/Intimidator, and probably a few more equally gay and overcompensating names. Those names alone pretty much tell you what a pussy this joker is.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> Yeah, at MD he's been owned as Eddie/Demon/Venom/Rebel/BigBoss/Intimidator, and probably a few more equally gay and overcompensating names. Those names alone pretty much tell you what a pussy this joker is.



I picture him as a fat acne covered loser in a shit hole trailer. Pop cans and chip bags piled up to the ceiling. His monitor probably has a 1/2" layer of man goo on it from him j ing off to jacked dudes pics on bb forums.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

holy shit, faggot, post a real fucking pic. should have never called me out on this shit because you're just making yourself look like a fool, and were all having a good laugh at your expense.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

premo said:


> who trains and eats clean while on vacation? im going soon and there are no gyms that o know of , also eating clean is pretty ard to do when you are on a beach all day and surrounded my fast food
> 
> who lets them selves go for a week and who carries on there lefestyle as they were at home





Gentleman said:


> My training consists of the following:
> 
> 1. One early morning of jogging + jumping jacks
> 
> ...




fucking gold babe...


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

^lol

thats Edtard through and through.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Gutsky please inject yourself again ASAP.

Clearly you need to help with your vision.....



D-Latsky said:


> Lol that dudes old and has saggy stretch marks on his gut.


 
Stretch marks, good one dumpster-dweller. LOL

You need help with your reading as well.....



D-Latsky said:


> And you never answered my question.


 


Gentleman said:


> Sorry but I do not share your interest or fantasies.
> 
> I imagine you've eaten plenty of dogshit, since you're so full of it.


 


rjackd1 said:


> You know what Lats, you're cool by me. I think you can't stand that cocksucker almost as much as me...fake pic posting faggot.


 
You are_____????



bigbenj said:


> holy shit, faggot, post a real fucking pic. should have never called me out on this shit because you're just making yourself look like a fool, and were all having a good laugh at your expense.


 
The pic is real mushbrain. Take your defeat like a man or don't challenge me again!



Captn'stabbin said:


> fucking gold babe...


 

That's a vacation you fucking no abs-having, hideously-inked urinal-slurpper.

Relaxation is the whole point of it for the normal human beings of this planet.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> That's a vacation you fucking no abs-having, hideously-inked raggamuffin.
> 
> Relaxation is the whole point of it for the normal human beings of this planet.



Bro i'm fucking babe watching all day, drinking some wine, romancing my hot babe gf all from my wheelchair. Don't hate...


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

Somebody getting melty!


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

hahaha we all know that pic wasnt you, you silly cunt.

post one with your name and date and I will do the same.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Somebody getting melty!


 
YOU.











ME.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2011)

> D-Latsky
> _*Gentlemans daddy* _


 
Are you serious? Do I possess ownage of your feeble mind that much?

You're not wealthy, you look unhealthy, you have no model for a wife.

Mostly because you love men, and you have numerous mental short-comings.

NO way you could ever be my daddy, grandpa, uncle, cousin, or anything.

*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA*

But I'm your biggest fan right? Yeah, you and Benni were made for each other.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

That gentlefaggot guy is melting quite nicely. He'll probably endup killing himself within 3 hours...


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> That gentlefaggot guy is melting quite nicely. He'll probably endup killing himself within 3 hours...



Im reading a very high level of meltdown is eminent. He is using my before pictures as fodder. I took those photos at the end of a bulk up off gear. Wait til tou see the after pucs gentlecunt. Your old saggy loose skin leads me to believe that you are a post up revers tranny and have actually givin birth at some point. That would ezplain why your are such a wimpy girl. Get a tan and some lypo saddlebags


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> hahaha we all know that pic wasnt you, you silly cunt.
> 
> post one with your name and date and I will do the same.



Wont happen


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Im reading a very high level of meltdown is eminent. He is using my before pictures as fodder. I took those photos at the end of a bulk up off gear. Wait til tou see the after pucs gentlecunt. Your old saggy loose skin leads me to believe that you are a post up revers tranny and have actually givin birth at some point. That would ezplain why your are such a wimpy girl. Get a tan and some lypo saddlebags


 
Anyone with common sense knows that I've owned you, Beni, Dnasty, and Noweeniesofflimits.

Now you're grasping for anything to save face and only succeed in being more foolish than in your video and pics.
Tanning is the only thing I would need if I and my girl really thought it was necessary which clearly isn't according the ladies I've met.

So you say whatever moronic joke, insult, or slur that you want just to impress your fellow semen-chuggers.

Obviously you get a serious boner from having guys like that into you and what your body looks like, challenge or no challenge.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> ME.




Monster Home Fitness: Beachbody Top Coach Trip to Kauai





not you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Anyone with common sense knows that Little Wing has owned me repeatedly.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

hahahaha fuck yes. LW, Im def in love with you now.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Alright, bitch, you told me to post up so lets do it.
> 
> I know youre a pussy so I wont waste my time going first. You post up a REAL, CURRENT picture and I will do the same. its thats simple.
> 
> If you back down I will continue to rape you, as youre the one who brought up pics.


Gentlemen is Mr. Eddie, bro. He's been here since MD banned him. However, I have genuinely learned to enjoy his posts here. He can really piss some people off now.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

C'mon Bernie, say it aint so


----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Gentlemen is Mr. Eddie, bro. He's been here since MD banned him. However, I have genuinely learned to enjoy his posts here. He can really piss some people off now.



 I need your address, please.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> I need your address, please.


Say what?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

hes going to beat the fuck out of you for actually giving Schmed an ounce of respect.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> hes going to beat the fuck out of you for actually giving Schmed an ounce of respect.


I can assure you he is not. Going back to Charlotte with a black eye would be hard on his pride.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

SFW said:


>


Fuck off with your little gay shit, faggot.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I can assure you he is not. Going back to Charlotte with a black eye would be hard on his pride.



I'll take my chances. Address, please.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I can assure you he is not. Going back to Charlotte with a black eye would be hard on his pride.


 thems fightin words


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> I'll take my chances. Address, please.


G-Vegas.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> thems fightin words


Fuck that pussy.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

will you guys just fuck already?


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> will you guys just fuck already?


How's the cycle going?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^^fuck you, outcast faggot


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^fuck you, outcast faggot


Seriously. Who are you? Whoever you are I can say you are a persistent little bugger. You're worse than chiggers.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> How's the cycle going?



actually it's going damn good thanks to using real test, not WP's bullshit. good strength and size gains, and crazy libido. I'm lovin it. I consider this my actual first cycle.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Gentlemen is Mr. Eddie, bro. He's been here since MD banned him. However, I have genuinely learned to enjoy his posts here. He can really piss some people off now.



are you a hasselhoff fan too? exlax is a washed up joke here. i think 3 people tops even read what he says now. you and he are two of them. i read  one percent maybe just to bust his nuts over his pics.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> actually it's going damn good thanks to using real test, not WP's bullshit. good strength and size gains, and crazy libido. I'm lovin it. I consider this my actual first cycle.


Just test this time?


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> are you a hasselhoff fan too? exlax is a washed up joke here. i think 3 people tops even read what he says now. you and he are two of them. i read  one percent maybe just to bust his nuts over his pics.


What did you decide on for our children's names?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

and methadrol. have some winny and deca, but I'm going to save them. might run the winny, it's up in the air.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> actually it's going damn good thanks to using real test, not WP's bullshit. good strength and size gains, and crazy libido. I'm lovin it. I consider this my actual first cycle.



Wait, where did you get this batch from? PM me


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> What did you decide on for our children's names?




we're going to adopt exlax n i'm gonna have a very late term abortion.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> are you a hasselhoff fan too? exlax is a washed up joke here. i think 3 people tops even read what he says now. you and he are two of them. i read  one percent maybe just to bust his nuts over his pics.


Honestly, its your fault that I learned to tolerate Mr. Eddie. Watching you meltdown constantly over his posts gave me new respect for him. Blame yourself for the monster you created.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> we're going to adopt exlax n i'm gonna have a very late term abortion.


rofl...nice.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Wait, where did you get this batch from? PM me



It wasn't an online source or anything like that, so I can't say


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Honestly, its your fault that I learned to tolerate Mr. Eddie. Watching you meltdown constantly over his posts gave me new respect for him. Blame yourself for the monster you created.




a lot happens behind the scenes too like hmmmm the suggestion a villain is nothing without someone trying to penetrate the darkness. how many people would stay interested if he had no formidable opponent? i like fly fishing too sometimes you catch sucker fish.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> a lot happens behind the scenes too like hmmmm the suggestion a villain is nothing without someone trying to penetrate the darkness. how many people would stay interested if he had no formidable opponent?


You alluded to this in an earlier PM. I didn't forget, babe.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

i really can't read his crap anymore though it got old it's a one trick pony... i'm great you suck this is me no this is me....


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i really can't read his crap anymore though it got old it's a one trick pony... i'm great you suck this is me no this is me....


It always does. Eventually you'll become indifferent to his posts.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

after talking about the gear, I decided to take a shot of winny because I love this shit. just 1mL with a 22g though in the quad. pain free, felt good.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

LW, take it easy, baby girl. you're letting that troll get to you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

i think i'm too female and stubborn to always be completely indifferent. maybe i'll be 99.9% indifferent. for the most part all i do is scroll by what he says but i like finding the pics. love puzzles.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

how about 69% indifferent? /wink


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2011)

i'm not indifferent to that number.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

I like where this is going


please excuse me, I'm on my first cycle so I can't help it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> after talking about the gear, I decided to take a shot of winny because I love this shit. just 1mL with a 22g though in the quad. pain free, felt good.



Winny is a light, almost benign gear.  If you really want a transformation, tren is the ticket.  But, if it's your first cycle, winny isn't bad for getting your feet wet.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah, I'd like to give tren a try, but like you said, I'm a first timer so winny will do for now.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> after talking about the gear, I decided to take a shot of winny because I love this shit. just 1mL with a 22g though in the quad. pain free, felt good.


 Hahaha, yeah buddy!

I pinned some suspension for the hell of it today...


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

exactly how I felt. didn't want to wait until Monday


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You need to tan your face a bit, Big Ben!



Is that it? You look like a typical meathead with nothing going for you benj. Why didn't you lose the shirt? Was the reason because you have bitch tits or because you just have no physique? 

What a chump!

Alright here it comes, now is the question on why I won't post. Don't be dumb and refer to another thread where it reveals why I cannot provide a pic.

I won't be here to review your reply so I have the last word here.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 17, 2011)

those are the ugliest fucking shoes ever bejamin


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 17, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> after talking about the gear, I decided to take a shot of winny because I love this shit. just 1mL with a 22g though in the quad. pain free, felt good.




Wanna talk about dildos?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Is that it? You look like a typical meathead with nothing going for you benj. Why didn't you lose the shirt? Was the reason because you have bitch tits or because you just have no physique?
> 
> What a chump!
> 
> ...



typical meathead? hahaha far from it buddy. I won't even go into detail because you're a nobody. I didn't lose the shirt because I just got through a great workout and I was pumped up and sweating like hell, which made it difficult to get it off. when my first cycle here is over, I'll post up a shirtless for you to fap to, faggot.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 17, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> Wanna talk about dildos?



yes...yes I do


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 17, 2011)

ceazur said:


> those are the ugliest fucking shoes ever bejamin



I don't know who bejamin is, but yeah those shoes suck. they're my everyday, worn out adidas.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice bulge in the penis area...


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 17, 2011)

Workout in cargo's ehh???


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Nice bulge in the penis area...



where? I don't see it. hold on, let me check.


nope, still small as ever.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Workout in cargo's ehh???



it was after work, not typical


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 17, 2011)

Just fucking with ya bro.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 17, 2011)

naw, I know, I was just sayin

this will make everything better \/\/\/

8========> ~~~~~


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Your title, your thread, so yeah bascially you ARE GAY.
> 
> And if that's just as funny to you as it is to me, then good for you!
> 
> ...



hmmm i missed this one till it was pointed out to me. so at least twice he claimed this guy is him. i wonder how the real guy would feel about that. maybe i should find out.


----------



## Crank (Jul 24, 2011)

what are u the fashion police? lmao. ur really checked him out bro


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2011)

well i have an idea. if guys don't want to get made fun of for their clothes they can just take pics naked.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 24, 2011)

I challenge you to a naked pic duel^^^


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 24, 2011)

You're too gay to request something like that, brohe...


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 24, 2011)

I know.....


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## bigbenj (Jul 24, 2011)

that's my sign!!!1!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> hmmm i missed this one till it was pointed out to me. so at least twice he claimed this guy is him. i wonder how the real guy would feel about that. maybe i should find out.


 
Yeah you do that, and see it anyone truly cares.



Little Wing said:


> well i have an idea. if guys don't want to get made fun of for their clothes they can just take pics naked.


 


bigbenj said:


> I challenge you to a naked pic duel^^^


 
You've ruined IM enough Beni, and in less time than it took Dynasty.

No need in destroying everyone's eyesight and tramatizing them for life.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I challenge you to a naked pic duel^^^



crank was talking to sloppy j and i'm not a guy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Yeah you do that, and see it anyone truly cares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your spelling is traumatizing enough.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> your spelling is traumatizing enough.


 
Nice to see my bitch doesn't take long to respond.

So did you have a relaxing weekend with your 50 cats?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

no i have $500 in bets placed that you're too big of a pussy to post a real pic of yourself. my mom lets me gamble on the sabbath.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> crank was talking to sloppy j and i'm not a guy.



I know you're not, babygirl


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I know you're not, babygirl


 

This thing is a quote un quote "babygirl"??








LOL @ Beni , you're a hopeless little peon aren't you? .


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> no i have $500 in bets placed that you're too big of a pussy to post a real pic of yourself. my mom lets me gamble on the sabbath.


 
That money which I doubt you have would be better spent on those cats.

The feeding, the litter box changes, the feeding, those are serious priorities there.

What kind of pet mother are you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

i found Gentleman's porn stash. 






that's his favorite.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

this one has a few hundred views


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

since he can't use his computer on sundays he does this


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

him n his dad on father's day. such a close family


----------



## ceazur (Jul 25, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I don't know who *bejamin* is, but yeah those shoes *suck*. they're *my* everyday, *worn out adidas*.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

family reunion.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> This thing is a quote un quote "babygirl"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unlike your whore mother i only have to please one man and he's not complaining. 

this "thing" could nut up and post a real picture something you will *never *have the balls to do. you're a scared little insecure pussy. 

oh this is me no this is me this is me no this is me. *you're* the hopeless little peon. what's so fucking wrong with you that you can't post a pic? acne? big ears? big nose? your mom won't let you? till you do stfu about anyone elses you just make yourself look like a bigger pussy.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 25, 2011)

I hear he likes his donuts


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now that's a lot more honest


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> unlike your whore mother i only have to please one man and he's not complaining.
> 
> this "thing" could nut up and post a real picture something you will *never *have the balls to do. you're a scared little insecure pussy.


 














You Little Ugly Duckling Wing would lose a posedown of attractiveness to the bride of frankenstein.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

She screams in terror at the sight of you......


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> ME.



this one i believe.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

i knew you'd be back after you finished jerking off over these studs.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i knew you'd be back after you finished jerking off over these studs.


 
LOL silly cow. The harder you try the more you fail.

Anyway I think you should wear a baggy hospital gown 
next time you do pics, try to present a little class/dignity.

And prevent most people stomachs from turning.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> LOL silly cow. The harder you try the more you fail.
> 
> Anyway I think you should wear a baggy hospital gown
> next time you do pics, try to present a little class/dignity.
> ...



She's got what it takes to show herself.  You don't.  You're just a little pathetic idiot sitting at home soiling yourself because you lack the appropriate bladder and bowel control required to go out in public.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> LOL silly cow. The harder you try the more you fail.
> 
> Anyway I think you should wear a baggy hospital gown
> next time you do pics, try to present a little class/dignity.
> ...



funny but every time you say someone failed here or was owned you have no case it's pure delusion. do you think the way you came to this forum was dignified? you came looking for trouble and pissed and whined like a spoiled little premenstrual bitch when you found it. you're a complete loser. it's no feat at all to make it to 700 posts after you made so many user names the mods gave up trying to ban you. you can't even set a decent challenge for yourself like say trying to become an accepted member of the community by 700 posts or actually nutting up and posting a real photo of yourself. you're the forum leper  confuckinggrats.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> She's got what it takes to show herself. You don't. You're just a little pathetic idiot sitting at home soiling yourself because you lack the appropriate bladder and bowel control required to go out in public.


 
Sorry but you're a homo!



Little Wing said:


> funny but every time you say someone failed here or was owned you have no case it's pure delusion. do you think the way you came to this forum was dignified? you came looking for trouble and pissed and whined like a spoiled little premenstrual bitch when you found it. you're a complete loser. it's no feat at all to make it to 700 posts after you made so many user names the mods gave up trying to ban you. you can't even set a decent challenge for yourself like say trying to become an accepted member of the community by 700 posts or actually nutting up and posting a real photo of yourself. you're the forum leper confuckinggrats.


 
Fantastic.

So is this wonderful meltdown of yours ONE FOR THE ROAD.

Or can I expect another classic from you before I leave?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Chill said:


> *Actually with yours being smaller, you shouldn't talk about anyone!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is your girlfriend right? the one you fuck every day? the one you found by searching the keywords girl and pool. the one anyone can find in 5 seconds by googling tommy garcia? i've owned you more times that heffner has owned whores.

http://www.keywordpicture.com/keyword/tommy garcia/


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

the only thing melting is your ability to get in the green.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> this is your girlfriend right? the one you fuck every day.


 

NO.

Face it woman, you are out of it at the moment. Take a long nap.

Your hallucinations, misconceptions, and breakdowns are out of control.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the only thing melting is your ability to get in the green.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

let me clear something up... we ALL know the only flesh wrapped around your dick is your hand. we ALL know you're too insecure, maybe for good reason, to post a picture. you're nothing but a shit talking little wanna be tough guy hiding in your room because the real world would make you shit your diaper.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> This thing is a quote un quote "babygirl"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im a nice guy. she gets to ride a young stallions cock, I get to bust one on those hoohas. everyone wins.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> NO.
> 
> Face it woman, you are out of it at the moment. Take a long nap.
> 
> Your hallucinations, misconceptions, and breakdowns are out of control.


 

Posts Per Day: 19.27    =


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Sorry but you're a homo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You like homos, don't you?  You want to get your ass double fisted by a dude with Popeye forearms, don't you?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Posts Per Day: 19.27 =


 
Hiii Deca! You're hard at work again, epic smilies and all.

Now you deserve a break, meet Zaphod......



Zaphod said:


> The mesmerizing, studly chest of DecaConstruction gives me a 10 minute erection. I'd love to lick it. Then he can smack my lips with his razor-sharp schlong.


 
He pretends to be genetically gifted as well, and he adores you.

So you have much in common and should set up a date night for sure.

Deca & Zapa sitting in the tree. 

Slurping each others weenies for all their queer friends to see.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2011)

So that's a yes to the dude with Popeye forearms, then?  I hope you find someone like that to give you some satisfaction.  Maybe then you'll be able to give your mom and her knee length meatflaps a break.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't believe this negfest is still going. I think gentleman should change his name to lex luthor because everybody loves to hate him.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2011)

you can't neg him anymore if you notice. he was banned. maybe he should change his name to toilet paper cuz it seems to me we wiped our asses with him.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you can't neg him anymore if you notice. he was banned. maybe he should change his name to toilet paper cuz it seems to me we wiped our asses with him.


He left a hole in your heart. Admit it.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 29, 2011)

SOOO i just read 6 pages of BS Where in the fuck is your pic gentleman?  you really are going to be on here talking as much shit as you do... talking about how awsome you are and the Hot amazing swimsuit model genuises you date...

Personally i have no issue you with you and your antagonistic manner but you dont have to lie about who you are to get these people to have meltdowns!

and ben burn those shoes.... hows the Winny?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

Burning shoes is for desperate fuckfaces who can't get any pussy, and doing winny only is for desperate fuckfaces who won't get any pussy....


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 29, 2011)

lol

cycle is over. didn't see much from the winny because i didn't run it very long or as frequent as you should. I gained somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 lbs in 4.5 weeks, so I'm happy.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Burning shoes is for desperate fuckfaces who can't get any pussy, and doing winny only is for desperate fuckfaces who won't get any pussy....


 
Uhh ok....?


----------

